# need suggestions on amp rack look



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

so i'm a little unsure of how to finish off the trunk area and i'm looking for your help

here are the gutts of the trunk:









and here is version a of the facade:










now what are your opinions on the look with the facade? (there will be a sub in the center storage compartment as well...just havent figured out how i want to display it)

do you think i should: 
a)stick with what i have?
b)make the amp openings larger to see the entire amp?
c)have the whole back section visible and neatly route the wires. maybe make a 'tub' which would be covered in black vinyl?
d)another option that i haven't thought about?

i like to have more of a clean/oem look rather then flashy/bling look, so that is another thing i have keep that in mind.


edit: the car pc at the bottom will have a plexi cover as well as a carpeted cover to protect the plexi from scratches when it's not being shown.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

I think you should go with B and neatly route the wires or make them less visable. BTW it's nice to see another Tube Driver user on here. Great amps but they aren't very flush mount friendly.

Ryan


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i like what you have. very sanitary. i would stay with what you have.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That looks good. What's going on the r/r portion of it? Is that a carputer?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

no they aren't! i'm going to have a chat with b.k! 

so i was thinking. expose the whole amp with angled walls?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> That looks good. What's going on the r/r portion of it? Is that a carputer?



yup it's a car computer. That computer will be covered by limo tinted lexan

the system consists of:
car computer.
zapco daII-sl dac (got it off a forum member, waiting for it to come now)
two phaze td1500's (front stage)
zapco ref 500.1 
cdt cl41 (door and a-pillar)
ed eu-700 (door)
and not sure about the sub yet. probably a 10w7 or 12w7


here was my first attempt if you are interested:
http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=1105427&page=1&pp=20


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I like it the way it is. Simple, yet elegant. Is the sub going in the r/r? Smoked lexan sounds like a killer plan. Does that computer have any lights?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> no they aren't! i'm going to have a chat with b.k!
> 
> so i was thinking. expose the whole amp with angled walls?



I like the angled wall idea, but even with the way they are it looks great. Good thing the Butlers have that fan built on top! Still have those Xtants? If so email me.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> I like it the way it is. Simple, yet elegant. Is the sub going in the r/r? Smoked lexan sounds like a killer plan. Does that computer have any lights?


thanks

there will be a set of cold cathode tubes (4") on each side of it. The limo tinted plexi will have a phaze logo cut out of it (i think) where there will be a led fan mounted behind it.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

legend94 said:


> I like the angled wall idea, but even with the way they are it looks great. Good thing the Butlers have that fan built on top! Still have those Xtants? If so email me.



sorry, i sold it a couple months back so i could afford the zapco amp. I loved that amps! I only had one, the other amp shroud was just to cover the computer


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I think it will look flat out bitchin!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

Beau said:


> I think it will look flat out bitchin!


wait wait wait...which way will look 'flat out bitchin'?


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Either as it is now, or w/ angled walls. Seriously - it is going to look awesome.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

Beau said:


> Either as it is now, or w/ angled walls. Seriously - it is going to look awesome.



thank you. there are some other tricks up my sleeve that will hopefully accent all of this quite nicely.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

care to tell me more about your carpc??
I've been on the fence of running one, but never ventured into it.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

sqkev said:


> care to tell me more about your carpc??
> I've been on the fence of running one, but never ventured into it.


 sure, i love it. there are no 'hacks' or limitations on when or what you can use. (i got my g/f an avic d2 and i can't stand it in comparison) your only limitation is your imagination; and well, your budget. There is a woman running a car pc with the alpine pxa-h701 (digital out from the computer into the pxa) and she won the USACi Intermediate Consumer World Champion and Best of Show (2005). so it's been proven in the competition circuit. actually she just had a photo shoot for CA&E so you can read up more on here there. 
When the corvette forum guys ask about it i always tell them that they have to be into it for the hobby. This system is constantly evolving and the combonations are endless really; but since you are a member of this forum, i really don't feel the need to stress that point. :lol:
The systems are becoming very streamline (low power consumption), dependable, and doesn't require any additional user interaction when set up properly (the pc boots and shuts down properly with the turn of your key). Price point can be on par with most of the double din nav units out there, well depending on your setup. 

all and all, it's going to take an amazing head unit to sway me back to the side of manufactured aftermarket head units.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

The less wires I see, the better I think of an install.

I think your amp holes are perfect the way they are. If you cut them larger, you expose wiring which detracts from the overall install.

I vote for keeping the holes as is.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

scott_fx said:


> sure, i love it. there are no 'hacks' or limitations on when or what you can use. (i got my g/f an avic d2 and i can't stand it in comparison) your only limitation is your imagination; and well, your budget. There is a woman running a car pc with the alpine pxa-h701 (digital out from the computer into the pxa) and she won the USACi Intermediate Consumer World Champion and Best of Show (2005). so it's been proven in the competition circuit. actually she just had a photo shoot for CA&E so you can read up more on here there.
> When the corvette forum guys ask about it i always tell them that they have to be into it for the hobby. This system is constantly evolving and the combonations are endless really; but since you are a member of this forum, i really don't feel the need to stress that point. :lol:
> The systems are becoming very streamline (low power consumption), dependable, and doesn't require any additional user interaction when set up properly (the pc boots and shuts down properly with the turn of your key). Price point can be on par with most of the double din nav units out there, well depending on your setup.
> 
> all and all, it's going to take an amazing head unit to sway me back to the side of manufactured aftermarket head units.



Thanks for the info!

What's the run down of your carpc though?
I'm seriously considering the idea of carpc. But, I don't want to go half-ass with it and run a slower 1 gig processor just to watch some movies.

I think I'll start out to do some research on a dependable power supply for a full p4 setup. Do you think the m2-atx capable? or should I go with something more beefy??

(sorry im going off tangent on your install thread)


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

sqkev said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> What's the run down of your carpc though?
> I'm seriously considering the idea of carpc. But, I don't want to go half-ass with it and run a slower 1 gig processor just to watch some movies.
> ...


they have some mini-itx boards that will work with the m2 and can take a p4 chip. I am running the 1 gig and for my needs it's rock solid (i have only watched movies to show people that it's capable and i've never thought about playing games (2 seater and all). 

i have:
via epia m10000
512 mb ram
80 gb hd (may toss in a 300 gb one soon... but having 180+ gb of music has its dissadvantages)
m1-atx
zapco daII-SL DAC (though i've used the alpine pxa-h701 as well as a sb live w/kxproject drivers and an audiocontrol 24xs linedriver/x-over)
xenarc transreflective modified screen

that's the basic setup


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

sqkev said:


> I think I'll start out to do some research on a dependable power supply for a full p4 setup. Do you think the m2-atx capable? or should I go with something more beefy??


I am using a Mini-itx with a Pentium M 1.7ghz powered by a Opus 120. The good thing about this set up is the on board video is DirectX compatible. The front end I run requires it.


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

cosmetically, i don't think it looks very good. i actually think it looks better in the first pic and a lot worse with the front panel cover on there.

out of all your options, i would rather see you run the wires cleaner and have everything exposed. for example, i would raise the amps on 1/2" legs and run all the wires underneath the amp (i hope that makes sense to you). but either way, there has to be a better way to setup that equipment.

perhaps something like this, without the bling...


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for your honest reply. raising the amps 1/2" is not an option though. My top folds right above it and there is one point that hovers over the carpeted facade. The top is at a slanted 'v' so it isn't covering the amps so they can't breathe, but there is no clearance.

do you have a suggestion other then the ones i posted?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

ah, you edited while i was posting. Thanks for the option. i'll take it into consideration


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> thanks for your honest reply. raising the amps 1/2" is not an option though. My top fold righ above it and there is one point that hovers over the carpeted facade. The top is at a slanted 'v' so it isn't covering the amps so they can't breathe, but there is no clearance.
> 
> do you have a suggestion other then the ones i posted?


what if you had the 2 big amps going horizontal left to right with like 5" between them. then place the smaller amp in front of 5" space at an angle so it would partially go over the 2 amps in the middle??? those amps are so nice, it would be a shame to cover them up as much as you did in the original design.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

not an option with the clearance issues. plus that look has been done ad nauseam.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

ok, i've been staring at my trunk for about a half hour in the cali sun...so this may just be the heat talking 

I think i'm going to take that cover panel and open it up so you see the full amps and then make a 'tub' that is either tan or black vinyl.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

why not set them in farther inside of a tub.. then make a "false" tub to fit over the top just exposing the middle sections.. then over that allow a small amout of room to make a edge in the whole cover to mount small plexi windows over the second false tub.. what i envision is hard to explain.. kinda flush to the middle section then that under plexi.. and why all the wasted space toward the rear?? in the second pic it appears that there is nothing in there. why not move the amps outward some so they are more visable.. i just finished a system where the whole amps were exposed. i floated the amps on plexi and used 1.5" aluminum tubing and we mandrel bent it to fit cleanly around the amps.. we cut out sections where the wires were exiting the amps and then the tubing slid over the connectors flushing it to the sides of the amps.. so there were no wires seen.. it looked like they were mounted to the tubing but really were they appeared to just be floating there with nothing really holding them up.. the tubing was powder coated blue to match his car.. and the whole thing was sunk in glass... it was a long install but came out awsome. i have a couple of pics but he insisted no pics were taken. he is into stuff " i wouldnt want to know about " lol as he put it and didnt want the pics floating around... must be doing somehting right paid all cash... nice.... i always have tons of ideas but not enough cars or time to really lay them all out..


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

hmmm... i think i got your drift but i may be confused. :lol: 
i actually think i am on to something with the modifications that i'm doing now but i'd really like to understand your suggestion and definately see the pictures.

as far as why there is nothing toward the rear [of the car] is because i just haven't cut out the openings. toward the rear; directly in the center, there will be a 12w7 off to the right of it will be a [hidden] zapco amp that will be driving the sub. off to the left is the computer.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

why is everything so high ... what kind of car is that ? i def think it could have been more space efficient though.. so the sub fires up into the lid?? im trying to get true feel for how its really setup


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

zfactor said:


> why is everything so high ... what kind of car is that ? i def think it could have been more space efficient though.. so the sub fires up into the lid?? im trying to get true feel for how its really setup


the car is a 1999 corvette convertible. it's not really that high. only about 3 inches off the floor. you can see the wheel wells in the picture...just to give you an idea about the restrictions i'm dealing with as far as space and height. here are some pics of my last install so you get the idea as what i'm dealing with:
















it really can't be much more 'space efficient'. having two of those tube amps, the tube crossover, a solid state zapco amp, a computer, a zapco dac, a 12w7 and the area that the top occupies when it's folded doesn't leave me with a lot of free space. The sub will be firing towards the lid. What dissadvantage does this have? The nice thing about the car is that there is no wall that seperates the trunk from the cabin of the car.


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

any new pics? since your corvette is basically a hatchback, i don't think it's really going to matter which way the sub fires.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

haven't worked on it too much lately.

i'm working on integrating the dac and logarithmic stepping attenuator into my system. 

here is the preliminary design that i think is working for me:









on the opposite side of the computer will be the guts of the dac and attenuator board(s) in a similar type of opening. The amps will have a removable cover made out of a wooden frame and speaker grill cloth. the electronics will be trimmed in a similar fashion where you'll be able to see the gutts of the electronics when the leds light up. sub will go in the middle and match the grill cloth covers as well.


----------



## petern23 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd say make the openings bigger - those amps are gorgeous.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

are you talking about making the openings bigger from the original post or making the enlarged opening (from post #32) even bigger?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i dont know man i think with some plexi over those they would look sweet like that. maybe make the insides of the area a gloss paint to match the car or something like that. i would have went more nuts but thats just me. sorry for not responding sooner i didnt even realize you responded to me. ,, looking pretty good though


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks zfactor for your input, you've inspired some ideas. i am not all about going nuts though. i want something that is a little lower key then the painted shiny tub and plexi show case. i want to do the subtle route with some tastefull highlights.


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

your old setup used to look so much cleaner. the way the amps peaked out and how the carpet blended in with everything, looked worthy of your car. 

i just really hope your new setup turns out just as well. however, the diagonal lines of the tube amps looks like your forcing them there. the old design just looked right, as if the amps were meant to be there when they designed the trunk. why don't you just display the tube amps and hide everything else make thing more symetrical?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i originally mocked up the tube amps like you suggested but they just looked out 'there'. no real feeling. these amps are a lot harder to integrate into the car since they have such and odd profile. i either try to make a round plug fit into a square hole and make it look like it was meant to be there. or i make them stand out and not allow the 'viewer' to think that i'm trying to trick them. does that make sense? waaay back when i was in college i sold rugs and carpeting. very often people would stain thier carpet and come in to try to find a piece of carpet that would match closely so that they could patch it. The thing with that is that you'll always notice they are trying to cover it up because it wont look exactly right. i used to sell them on the idea of going with a throw rug on top of it. this way it looks like it's an accent and not meant to cover something up....that is the same problem i have with these amps. i feel that the trimmings and final details is what is going to sell this design and I am much happier with this design then the original picture i had posted. There are some details that i'm leaving out and the fact that you aren't seeing the carpet and grill cloth will hopefully make this all work. 

as far as symmetry is concerned the two halves of the trunk will be exactly the same.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

if no tub then i would def box them in at least so you cant see under the top plate like you can now..make it like a well they are in sorta. you can use some thin balsa or other flexable woods and even run the corners a bit curved to give it a bit more appeal when its covered. plexi is easier than one may think.. i love plexi when used tastefully.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

what I like about it is you still cant see the wiring. very clever.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> haven't worked on it too much lately.
> 
> i'm working on integrating the dac and logarithmic stepping attenuator into my system.
> 
> ...


That is looking nice except for 2 things: 
1: The curves are so tightly radiused in the corners it's practically a 90 right angle. radius ttem some and make it flow like the bottom edge does with that beautiful almost an arc curve.
2: I can see under the amp cover where the hump drops out on the outside.

Leave teh Middle/ INSIDE section of the amps exposed as it is, and bring the cover back up snug to the hump on the outside... or better yet move the amps out more. That would let you get a better smoother radius on the upper and lower edge


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

funny you mention this i have a new design that i went with. I sat for hours looking at that setup and wasn't happy with it after all. i have a preliminary picture but it doesn't do it justice. In person it looks a lot nicer. 









the black walls of the 'tubs' are actually carbon fiber look vinyl and the top is oging to be carpeted to match the tan carpet that is already there.

they components may not look centered but they were just placed there for the picture. they'll be centered when the final bolt down comes.

there are going to be a couple accents taht aren't in the picture that i think will finish everything off nicely.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd love to see some smoke plexi that would surround and be flush with the edge of upper Hump on each amp but NOT cover it... just the rest of the amp. Think frenched in with plexi trim instead of wood. Backlight it as you were intending to and the rest of the amp would "appear" along with the center unit when the illumination was triggered.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

thats not a bad idea. i may play around with that.


----------



## crabbdaddy (Nov 27, 2006)

somehow gotta give it that tube amp glow! love those tube amps!!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

not much of an update on the amp rack but here is a custom piece for my dash.








that picture makes it look kinda ratty. it was just taped in there so i didn't really do a final fit for it and the lighting makes that bezel look a little wanky in the upper right hand corner. It doesn't look like that in real life.

the hole on the left is for the volume knob which i'm designing right now. the arc buttons neart thay are around the circle will be attnuate and something else (i forgot and i dont have the plans in front of me ) the other buttons will be for gps, odb-ii, music, xm and cell phone.

the amp rack is still where it was at. now that the sub box is done i'll be able to continue on with the amp rack.

's


----------

